# Nelsons v. Ashton & Parsons teething powder/granules



## colsy

Opinions sought on these two products please. I'd be particularly interested if you've tried both types, so I can decide which to try.

Thanks!


----------



## thelilbump

I only used the ashtons and parsons powders and they were great, pretty good instant releif for her, the powder gets round places that gels just don't. :flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've only used Nelsons and for us the results are instant!


----------



## Lu28

I've used both and would question whether they do anything to be honest


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I tried the Boot's version of the Nelsons (they were 10p cheaper lol). Not sure they made any difference either but I guess worth a go.


----------



## Rachel_C

We've used both and they really do seem to work for us. Actually, we didn't use Nelson's, it was the Boots own one but I think they're the same. They both work equally well for us - if Leyla is cranky with teething pains, I give her some and she calms down instantly and it lasts an hour or so at least. Plenty of time to get her off to sleep!

The only difference I've noticed is that Ashton and Parsons is a fine powder, whereas the Nelson's/Boots is more granulated. They work the same for us, but Leyla went through a stage of refusing to have the powder in her mouth, so I used to dissolve them in an oz of water and give her them that way. The A&P is much easier to dissolve properly. 

The Nelson's/Boots one comes in a sachet that you tear open but the A&P is kind of folded up in a piece of paper. A&P made me feel like a drug user (from what I've seen on TV) where they're using a piece of paper to make a line of drugs :rofl:


----------



## wannabewillow

Sorry, I found neither of them helpful. Mairi just roared through me giving them. I even tried massaging the powders in gently with a baby toothbrush. Just using the toothbrush alone sometimes helped. Now I find the best thing are Bickiepeg teething biscuits. They seem like solid porridge! They're rock hard little things that are small enough for her to hold and gnaw on. They don't seem to soften up, or break. She can gnaw on the same one for quite a long time before I get paranoid that the biscuit is hairy and give her a new one. I got mine in Boots for £1.99 for a pack of 9 biscuits. Good luck, hope this helps
:hugs:
Joanne x


----------



## jenny82

Lu28 said:


> I've used both and would question whether they do anything to be honest

LOL - I think this too! 

I've used both and I don't beleive they actually do anything, however I do think that they provide a distraction for LO for a while so that he forgets about his sore teeth!


----------



## PinkyLou

I don't think they do anything either, I have used every product I think boots stocks and the only thing that ever helped either of my girls was their amber teething beads, that and bickie pegs and cold teething rings.


----------



## Monkeh

I've used Nelsons and it was a lifesaver. Dexter was reeeallly grumpy with his last tooth coming through and the Nelsons definitely calmed him down. Haven't tried Ashton and Parsons though.


----------



## redpoppy

When I suspect LOs teething I bombard her with both powders and the bonjela if it seems bad till I figure she feels better.

I don't know if it is teething but I figure there's little harm especially with the powders. :shrug:

Have no clue if they do anything. :shrug: I feel the ashton and parsons work better but have no idea if I'm honest. :blush:


----------

